# Thanks for the lure and jig info...



## bobberboy (Oct 28, 2009)

I was glad to see two threads today about fishing jigs and topwater baits. Just a couple of days ago I was going to write to ask some questions about fishing jigs but decided instead to do some internet searching. As one contributor suggested, there is a lot out there and some good things on YouTube. For those of us who are just starting to fish bass, there is a lot to learn. Sometimes I think I'm trying to understand an alien language when people talk about types of baits and how they're rigged and fished. Having some plain talk and illustrating the various kinds of baits and how to rig them is really helpful so thanks to all who are contributing to 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=10932
and
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=10729


----------

